# Has anyone gone camping with their fluffs??



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

Hi, my family is going camping at Algonquin park this weekend and I was wondering if and of you have taken your fluffs camping with you. Did it work out well? I'm having the boys boarded at a well reviewed kennel. It'll save me almost $400 to bring penny with me and she's so well behaved (most of the time) that it shouldn't be a problem but I would like to hear your opinions on how it went. Would you take them again? We would be canoeing and kayaking. Hiking and looking at the wildlife. What do you think??


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Penny is so precious! How old is she? I know my Rudy loves the outdoors and loves to go on outings with me, but I am typically weary of taking him places unless I know ahead of time that I have a guaranteed "escape" in case he gets overwhelmed or overheated (for example: an air-conditioned place, or the ability to leave if I needed to). I'm not sure what the weather is like where you are going, but I would be really careful taking a puppy outdoors for long periods of time during the summer. There are just so many what-ifs. But if you do, just make sure to bring lots and lots of clean drinking water and provide lots of shade. You might also consider getting a pet cooling pad. You know best though! What does your gut tell ya?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't believe that Penny is fully vaccinated yet, is she? If not, I would not take her camping yet.

I probably wouldn't ever take a fluff camping unless I was going in a motorhome or RV.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

oh if she is not vaccinated then definitely don't risk it! You want that sweet face happy and healthy for many years. No sense in putting her at risk. I know you will miss her, but you will likely be able to enjoy yourself more if you are not constantly worrying about keeping your baby safe.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

If she isn't vaccinated I don't think it would be a good idea either. My husband and I went camping not too long ago in Wisconsin and the ticks were ALL OVER the place!!! I even got one on me while having dinner!!!!! All I did was sit under a tree and BAM! It was a disgusting experience for me (it was my first time camping so I'm not used to that) and can definitely be a total risk for Penny if she's not vaccinated.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> Penny is so precious! How old is she? I know my Rudy loves the outdoors and loves to go on outings with me, but I am typically weary of taking him places unless I know ahead of time that I have a guaranteed "escape" in case he gets overwhelmed or overheated (for example: an air-conditioned place, or the ability to leave if I needed to). I'm not sure what the weather is like where you are going, but I would be really careful taking a puppy outdoors for long periods of time during the summer. There are just so many what-ifs. But if you do, just make sure to bring lots and lots of clean drinking water and provide lots of shade. You might also consider getting a pet cooling pad. You know best though! What does your gut tell ya?


So is Rudy  She's almost 5 months old. Were gunna be on the water so keeping cool won't be an issue. The temperatures has been 25-35 degrees so it is hot. I'll definitely look into the pet cooling pad. She's 13 weeks in my siggy picture and 17 weeks now.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I don't believe that Penny is fully vaccinated yet, is she? If not, I would not take her camping yet.
> 
> I probably wouldn't ever take a fluff camping unless I was going in a motorhome or RV.


She is fully vaccinated. She gets her rabies on Wednesday and them she's done.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I took Pepper my little female Malt with us tent camping in November (not hot at all then) and she was great! I never left her at the site, though...we stayed closeby or took her with us anywhere we went. She enjoyed it and so did we.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

almitra said:


> I took Pepper my little female Malt with us tent camping in November (not hot at all then) and she was great! I never left her at the site, though...we stayed closeby or took her with us anywhere we went. She enjoyed it and so did we.


Thanks for letting me know. She's been canoeing with us before and she had no problem with it. Were not going to leave her alone at all she'll go with us everywhere.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My daughter and her family go camping all the time. They take their chihuahua with them with no problem at all. 

Lol Lynn, motor home or RV that's MY kind of camping. The tent and me are not very good friends. We went last year to Christopher Creek but rented a cabin. We had both dogs and they were fine.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Be very, very careful about ticks---some are so small they are hard to find but carry deadly diseases. I know because Kitzi got one when I was away in the UK at my daughter's wedding & he went to a friend, & it was not something you want! He was on oral antibiotics & shots for a month. He has to be retested in another month from now to certain it is gone. He has finally started to put on weight so I think we may be . . . "out of the woods" :HistericalSmiley: this time! 
Also, if you ever have a dog near water please make certain they have a life-vest! :wub:
I have camped (in a camping wagon) in Italy w/dogs---but it isn't something that I recommend. This was a very posh camping site w/all the comforts of home. :innocent:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, and be sure to have lots of fun and post about it as soon as you get back, ok?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I took Angel camping a month or so ago. It went pretty good except... I was relaxing with her sitting on my lap, probably after 10 pm. She was on a leash, but I wasn't being real diligent about it. All of a sudden, she jumps off my laps and DASHES off towards the woods. I started panicking. My son ran off after her, DIL grabbed the flashlight. Angel hadn't gone far - She treed a raccoon! For the rest of the night, she was "on guard" and every sound she heard, she was barking. I would take her again, but won't be slack about her being on leash.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks so much to everyone who's responded I asked this question planing on taking her but wanting second opinions and now I'm not so sure. I don't want her to get ticks. It's a bit worrisome.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

angel's mom said:


> I took Angel camping a month or so ago. It went pretty good except... I was relaxing with her sitting on my lap, probably after 10 pm. She was on a leash, but I wasn't being real diligent about it. All of a sudden, she jumps off my laps and DASHES off towards the woods. I started panicking. My son ran off after her, DIL grabbed the flashlight. Angel hadn't gone far - She treed a raccoon! For the rest of the night, she was "on guard" and every sound she heard, she was barking. I would take her again, but won't be slack about her being on leash.


That must have been scary. Taz is the same. We take them hiking (off leash) and he'll just bolt. He always comes back though. One time he chased a squirrel up a tree (not as impressive as a racoon) and he was at the bottom jumping a good 6 feet trying to get it.


----------

